
Verizon Launches Unlimited Data in 30-Minute Increments - gnicholas
https://www.cnet.com/news/verizon-popdata-let-you-have-unlimited-data-but-only-for-an-hour/
======
gnicholas
Can anyone tell if this also works for tethered data usage? That would be
great for power outages.

Hell, it'd even be good for downloading OS updates or other large files. My
Comcast speeds are <10Mbps, and Verizon is often 3x that at my house. I'd pay
$2 to save 20 mins, for sure!

